# Look what i received today



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:ThankYou::heart: ABOUT A HOUR OR SO MY DOOR BELL RANG, HUBBY BROUGHT ME THIS BEAUTIFUL BASKET WITH AFRICAN VIOLETS AND BUTTERFLIES ALL IN MY FAVORITE COLOR. I OPENED THE CARD AND TO MY SURPRISE WALTER AND LUCKY SENT THEM.:wub:
WALTER AND LITTLE LUCKY I CAN'T THANK YOU ENOUGH, I LOVE AFRICAN VIOLETS, HOW DID YOU KNOW THAT'S MY FAVOITE COLOR? 
I LOVE BUTTERFLIES ALSO, I CAN SIT HERE AND ENJOY THEM WHILE I'M RECUPERATING, AND I WILL HAVE THEM TO ENJOY FOR A LONG TIME. 
EVERYTIME I LOOK AT THEM I'LL THINK OF YOU BOTH, AND YOUR KINDNESS:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Very beautiful! That Walter is so thoughtful~he is a keeper!
Love the butterflies!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful! That Walter is such a MAN! Love us some Walter!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how pretty!! Walter is such a nice guy!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Beautiful and just in time for spring😊


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a wonderful surprise and the color of those African Violets is absolutely beautiful. Walter surely is a very sweet person.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a wonderful surprise.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So pretty. Walter, that was such a thoughtful thing to do. I'm sure this will help speed up Paula's recovery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Walter, you are one heck of a good guy! I'm so glad you found our little forum!!! 

What a sweet gift! You sure know how to make people feel better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I hope you have a quick recovery and I hope the violets brings a bit of Spring to you. I know how rough your first surgery and recovery was and Luck and I wanted to send something warm and bright to make his grammie's recovery this time a little easier.

I am so glad they came. Flowers by Paul had great reviews but a scary substitution policy - after I ordered them I was afraid they would substitute something else and I really wanted Lucky's grammie to have these violets. 

As you know I really prefer giving plants when I can over cut flowers. African violets are nontoxic to dogs, so they are safe around the girls. I choose a basket with Bows for a very special reason to remind you of Miss Bow. I did not know you liked butterflies, I am glad. African violets symbolize sweetness, and blue/purple spirituality, I can think of no one whom that better describes. I am touched that you like them.

And especially for Sylvia's curiosity:

African violets were brought back to Europe by a man whose first name is Walter
(Baron Walter von Saint Paul-Illiare) and their scientific name is Saintpaulia (well it is almost Paula)

Special hugs to the girls and please get some rest. Speedy recovery.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lucky did a fabulous job of picking that out!

Paula, I hope this recovery is quick and uneventful! Sending you hugs, prayers and good wishes that you will be feeling better and up and around in no time! Love to you!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

How totally sweet! They're beautiful


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I hope you have a quick recovery and I hope the violets brings a bit of Spring to you. I know how rough your first surgery and recovery was and Luck and I wanted to send something warm and bright to make his grammie's recovery this time a little easier.
> 
> ...


Paula, I'm glad that the well chosen gift brought a smile to your sweet face. :wub:

Walter, this is for you:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6oGytt0Hiw

You're the top:chili:


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

awww now that is really very special.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I hope you have a quick recovery and I hope the violets brings a bit of Spring to you. I know how rough your first surgery and recovery was and Luck and I wanted to send something warm and bright to make his grammie's recovery this time a little easier.
> 
> ...


 Walter you have such a kind heart, you really are one in a million. Awww the basket with the bows, now it even means more to me. My special Miss Bow:wub: oh how I loved that ol' girl. She was a lot of work when she got old, but that's when I truly fell in love with her, I miss our times together.
From the time I was a little girl I always loved butterflies, I lived in the country and we had so many of them, they would land on my hands, my face etc. Now I only see a few of them, last summer we had one that stayed around my lavender and roses, I was so fascinated with it, I feel the same way about hummingbirds.
Walter again thank you so very much, give my grandfluff loves from me:wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful and thoughtful! I hope you're feeling better today

xoxoxo


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful! Walter you a very special! Hope you are feeling better Paula.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter - you are the best. :good post - perfect Really. Such a very thoughtful, beautiful gift. And I love that they will last many, many years. I told jim not to give me flowers for my b'day yesterday. Sad to see them start to wilt in a day. This is so perfect for our dear Paula. I know, even when times are tough, the violets, butterflies and bows will bring her joy and comfort. She deserves them.:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww those are gorgeous.. I love violets and the flowers are just the right touch of spring..
Thank you Walter and Lucky for being so thoughtful to do this..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Those are gorgeous. My mother always was growing african violets, they were her favorite. 
Perfect way to welcome spring in and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a sweet thing to do. You're the best, Walter. Speedy recovery, Paula.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How beautiful and what a sweet thing to do, adding the bows for Miss Bow. How could you not feel better with such a special gift.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Paula.

Walter, what can I say, everyone has said it all so I will just say DITTO

You are what this world needs more of.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It almost makes me wish I were having surgery. . . NOT! But a grand & thoughtful gift for "our sweet Paula"---so very, very thoughtful. But we have come to expect nothing less from our own "sweet Walter & Lucky". Team Paula strikes a home-run!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

What a beautiful and thoughtful gift from Walter and Lucky.

Paula, in my eyes, the thought that Walter put into making this gift so special for you ... is the greatest gift of all. 

The beautiful bows on the violet arrangement are such a lovely reminder of Miss Bow.

I love the butterflies on your African Violet arrangement ... they are beautiful. Whenever I see a butterfly appear out of nowhere and come close to me ... and then fly away and return again ... I feel as though it is a departed loved one letting me know they are okay ... and, that I will be okay, too.

Paula, I am so happy that this surgery seems to so successful and not nearly as painful as the first one. Sending you love and hugs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

How sweet! Walter is the best!:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> I hope you have a quick recovery and I hope the violets brings a bit of Spring to you. I know how rough your first surgery and recovery was and Luck and I wanted to send something warm and bright to make his grammie's recovery this time a little easier.
> 
> ...


This really was Super Sweet :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are beautiful! How sweet of Walter and Lucky!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

What a beautiful basket! I hope you feel better Paula


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

What a beautiful, thoughtful gift from Walter and Lucky. Paula, I hope you will recover quickly! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice and so thoughtful of Walter and Lucky!

Really love the beautiful violet! 

Enjoy them, Paula!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

